# Central Texas Beekeepers Association



## fuzzybeekeeper (Nov 23, 2005)

The Central Texas Beekeepers Association will hold a "re-organizational" meeting on Thursday, Feb. 21 at 7 p.m. The meeting will be in room 111 at Brenham High School in Brenham, Washington County, Texas.

All hobby beekeepers, commercial/professional beekeepers, anyone thinking they want to start a hive and just plain interested public are welcome to attend. 

Information about our speaker will be posted soon.

Refreshments will be served and door prizes will be awarded.

For information call Michael @ (979) 451-0545.

Fuzzybeekeeper


----------

